# Caribou 2012



## Tundra Man Mike (Aug 21, 2012)

Find the caribou.







Float to 35 yards away. He wouldn't stand up until I started calling him names. Not gonna tell what name actually got him to stand up, but there was one in Aunt Bettys shower.  Great shot from a friends .270 Winchester Model 70 and the fun was done. Burger is ground, sausage is made and roasts packaged. Now for mine!


----------



## esshup (Aug 24, 2012)

I see horns just to the left of center of the picture. I hope it stayed out of the water for ya!


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Aug 24, 2012)

Hmmm I would sure love to try some of that! :drool:
Please do not tell me "it tastes like chicken..."


----------



## Tundra Man Mike (Aug 26, 2012)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> Hmmm I would sure love to try some of that! :drool:
> Please do not tell me "it tastes like chicken..."



Haven't tried but one steak it was pretty decent! Been eating the sausage and burger. Bou Manwiches are dang good! 

I nicked one yesterday. Spent all dang day looking for a bou that had to be 5 miles away and PO'ed cause he needed a band-aid. He was HUGE though.


----------



## ShoerFast (Sep 6, 2012)

That him just a frog-hair off of dead center?

Nice bull!

Got em here, in pens. (reindeer as there called here, not sure of the differences?) (other then wild)
Here is a cow that gave birth just before she lost her altlers. She is telling my dog something?







There in my bucket list for hunts! 

Good luck with your hunt!!!


----------

